# Does taurine help with social anxiety?



## shah1982

What is your experience with this supplement? High doses of taurine are said to relieve stress.


----------



## sprinter

hmm I've been taking 1000mg a day for years and can't say that I've noticed any effect on anxiety. I've never taken it right before any anxiety provoking situation though. I never knew it was supposed to be good for anxiety.


----------



## shah1982

Taurine produced an anxiolytic-like effect in animal models, so it might be something worth trying out.

I don't have any taurine supplements myself, but if you have one, could you try it in some higher doses like 3000 or 4000 mg and post your observations?

There are no side effects of such doses, I assure you.

I'm probably going to try taurine myself anyway. It's pretty cheap and overall healthy, so there's nothing to lose.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## sprinter

Well I finally got around to trying a bigger dose. I took 3 grams, didn't feel any kind of effect but I didn't notice any social anxiety when I was out and about either. But most times I don't anyway. Further investigation necessary.


----------



## shah1982

Well, I bought some taurine a couple of days ago, and took 3600 mg. It didn't do anything for me either. Next time I'll try a higher dose (4500 mg).


----------



## 2Talkative

It's only really been tested on animals so who knows the color of the cage may have gave them less anxiety.....haha


----------



## Kwiksotik

I decided to give Taurine a try to see if it would make any difference. I was sceptical about whether it would have any effect on me, but I was pleasently surprised. I've been taking 3 grams daily and although there was little to no change with my social anxiety, my mood has improved noticeably. My mood has been much more stable and I haven't felt depressed since I've started using Taurine. 

I still have negative thoughts from time to time, but now I just get over it and don't allow them to consume me like they use to. I think that it's a very positive step, because now I can work on my social anxiety and not have negative thoughts draining me of all my mental energy.


----------



## thecgmguy

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Taurine one of the leading ingredients in energy drinks? Wouldn't it have the opposite effect?

-M


----------



## alex989

thecgmguy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Taurine one of the leading ingredients in energy drinks? Wouldn't it have the opposite effect?
> 
> -M


yep, i believe it is. energy drinks/caffiene just makes me much more anxious.


----------



## aviator99

Taurine is in a ton of energy drinks. I knew a guy whom drank those all the time. I had my first energy drink about a year ago (following his advice, that they were 'great' for a lot of reasons).

I got 3hrs of sleep that night and surprised my heart didnt explode from the intense anxiety.

I've tried several energy drinks, the ones that dont give me any energy, have no effect. The ones that noticeably do give me energy, will keep me awake for 18hrs straight. So its an all or nothing with those. I've decided its best not to drink them.


----------



## daaaaave

i drink energy drinks most days. it's a bad habit, but they are tasty. i don't really notice any effect one way or the other from the taurine.


----------



## morning_sunshine

In my experience, *taurine does work*. For the best anxiolytic effect, you need to take approx. 5000 mg. However, I'm pretty sure it works in lower doses too, it's just not as noticeable.

You'll probably have to experiment with the dosage a bit, and find the right one for you. Taurine is very safe, so no worries. 

And here you can check out some nice studies on taurine:
*1. Taurine decreases epinephrine (adrenaline) levels in humans.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3815764
*2. Taurine has an anxiolytic effect in rats.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16540157
*3. Possible mechanism of taurine's anxiolytic action.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17728537
*4. Taurine has an anxiolytic effect in mice.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15240184
*5. Taurine is GABA(A) agonist.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18171928
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16150468
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15862540
*6. Taurine elevates dopamine levels.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16820013
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1407006

According to other studies, taurine lowers blood pressure and decreases norepinephrine (noradrenaline) levels.

Good luck!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

taurine helps my depression or mood by giving a sense of well being. I take 2 1000mg tablets of taurine and sometimes 2 or three energy drinks a day. but not the energ drinks that contain the hydrochloride stuff like redline or endorush because that makes me feel like im going to break down nervously.


----------



## X33

For those who have taken high dose taurine as well as benzos. how do the two compare?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

AdrianG said:


> For those who have taken high dose taurine as well as benzos. how do the two compare?


well, if 3mg of clonzaepam count I would say its extreme drowsiness versus a feeling of well being kind of euphoric temporary feel.


----------



## korey

I think taurine is an inhibitory amino (sulfonic) acid that is put in energy drinks to counter-balance the "shakes" from all the caffeine - so taurine's role in energy drinks isn't to boost the energy; it's to give the body some extra defense against the unwanted side effects of all that caffeine stimulation.
Ex:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16540157


----------



## Beggiatoa

I took 2 grams taurine the other night. I did experience that euphoric feeling someone else mentioned...It was awsome.


----------



## stopanxiety45

shah1982 said:


> What is your experience with this supplement? High doses of taurine are said to relieve stress.


That's interesting. Some of the energy drinks I have list taurine as an ingredient. I always feel a little upswing in mood when drinking one of them, it might be the caffeine or taurine that does that.


----------



## proximo20

Here is a link which shows that Alzheimer patients have low levels of Taurine in their brains.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m ... 48215/pg_3

Does anyone know why we also need what alzheimer patients need?


----------



## Beggiatoa

I read something about that. It's because in both cases, the degeneration of neurons is the problem

I think this was the link

http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas ... head_fake/

http://www.hedweb.com/bgcharlton/depression.html


----------



## proximo20

yeah the nerves are being degenerated because of the too much intracellular calcium.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/stor ... d=91891831


----------



## Phobiker

Would taurine be an option if you can't get any amphetamines or MAOIs?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Phobiker said:


> Would taurine be an option if you can't get any amphetamines or MAOIs?


good question. I dont think taruine would last as long as a Maoi or amphetamine in the body but I find that taurine at 2g works wonders for my well being. I heard PEA works good for social anxiety but I never tried it since its a stimulant.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/uniq/pea.html


----------



## Phobiker

The problem with PEA is that it breaks down way too quickly.


----------



## Medline

You need the MAO-B inhibitor Selegiline for PEA to work. 1-2g Taurine per day won't cure somebody from severe SA, but can increase wellbeing.


----------



## stimpy

Notice above avatars: is Zach Braff the patron saint of SA?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Freesix88 said:


> I drink a lot of energy drinks to calm me down. I don't understand it. I thought caffeine was stimulating? It also contains taurine so that is probably helping.


I find caffeine and taurine to help my depression but not anxiety I get a really jittery feeling when I drink energy drinks.


----------



## LALoner

Taurine calmed down a lot in the beginning, but then it stopped working on me. That happens a lot with me with drugs, I think I trained my liver to be super strong with reckless drinking.


----------



## wxolue

The liver doesn't work like that. It isnt a muscle, where if you exercise it extensively, it will be stronger later. True, the liver is one of the only organs that can reproduce most of its mass, but it certainly does not come back stronger. You could just naturally have a high metabolism. I think thats why supplements stop working on me (rhodiola rosea and valerian root). I eat like a mad man and am still skinny. I get drunk maybe a couple times a month, and never to the point of passing out or anything like that. And i only started a year and a half ago when i was 15


----------



## LALoner

wxolue said:


> The liver doesn't work like that. It isnt a muscle, where if you exercise it extensively, it will be stronger later. True, the liver is one of the only organs that can reproduce most of its mass, but it certainly does not come back stronger. You could just naturally have a high metabolism. I think thats why supplements stop working on me (rhodiola rosea and valerian root). I eat like a mad man and am still skinny. I get drunk maybe a couple times a month, and never to the point of passing out or anything like that. And i only started a year and a half ago when i was 15


You can certainly build up a tolerance to alcohol. Saying otherwise is nonsense.


----------



## wxolue

LALoner said:


> You can certainly build up a tolerance to alcohol. Saying otherwise is nonsense.


A tolerance for alcohol develops because the liver produces additional enzymes that are used to break down alcohol. In general, the liver is weaker because of overuse, but it can break down alcohol faster because of the increased lvl of enzymes. These enzymes however only apply to alcohol.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Taurine is good for so many things. Is it good for SA? Yes, but indirectly. There is an pro-oxidant situation in our brains and bodies that is destroying dopamine neurons in the brain. Taurine acts as an anti-oxidant and can help prevent this. I was reading some links b/w parkinson's and how taurine can delay the progression of it. Taurine also protects the liver, eyes, heart and so many other things. It's very inexpensive and helps absorb magnesium. Hell yeah you should use it.


----------



## Jamesfood

Taurine Function:maintain the brain function and accelerate the development of baby and children’s brain, accelerate the growth of the nervous system, accelerate the digestion of fat and plays a role in gall bile metabolization, protect the body’s cardiovascular system. 

It can make you exciting


----------

